# Egg thief



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

So what do you get when a 79lb great Pyrenees golden retriever mix squeezes thru a 12inch x 12 inch coop door.

No eggs..

Abby figured out she could squeeze thtu the door and eat all the eggs.

Bill caught her today halfway thru the little door
Coop 12x12 inch door










Abby 79lb dog


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Smart dog! At least he's not eating the Bredas.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

She better not eat my chickens then ill have to leash walk her


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Better your dog eating the eggs than a snake, ****, or possum.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

True Dawg. Im just shocked she squeezed in lol


----------

